# brandon curry



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

what do you guys think apparently he is natural


----------



## Ziricote (Feb 18, 2007)

He has freaky symmetry similar to Rob Hope. Whether he's natural or not, what exactly constitutes as natural? Maybe he's done everything under the sun except AAS and so calls himself natural? Whatever he's doing it's working, he looks really solid.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

is this a joke


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

what do you mean is it a joke?

he competes or has competed in the SNBF dont know anything about the organization but it is a natural one.

i think he is 22 aswell so what ever he is doing certainly is working


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

when they say natural i think they mean his hair colour then


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

I have some magic beans for sale lads all i need is your cow. :lol:

natural (snigger snigger) or not, hes got a great future.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

yes not sure what tests and stuff they do but musnt be like others where they all get tested and polygraphed. but you never know could just have superman genetics


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

this guy is not natural he is far to full and big to be natural....i hate to say this as i know some genetically gifted natural guys Rob Hope comes to mind but this guy is something else i think it is more down to not being caught...hell of a physique though


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just imagine if he can get like that at 22 years old naturally just imagine what he would be like at the age of 30 if he started using.

honestly cant believe he is natural but either way he has got a good physique and definatley one to watch


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

im sorry but i cant belive its even entering peoples mind that he's natural im with jjb1 this is a joke right.anyway ive been following brandon curry for a little while now and he's been branded the nxt phill heath, he shaw is special, even more so because he's NATURAL!!


----------



## Jamma (Apr 14, 2008)

he has an awesome future, think he's doing the USA's in 5 weeks, going against some awesome guys like brandon ray! But I don't think he's ever claimed to be natural though,

Jamie


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

Seen him in person he looks very good not huge but very round and full.

EVERY BODY who lives in America is natural it is a crime to use aas over here dont you know:confused1: who in their right mind would ever say they are any thing else:rolleyes:


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

What is this lol?

Why do people say hes natural when he COMPETES IN THE NPC?

PMSL!

Why do people say hes 22 years old when he is infact 25/6 years old!

Is it a game called 'make up bullsh1t'?

Brandon is 25/6, he competes in the npc, i havent read anywhere him claiming to be natural.

Wicked physique though at around 210-220 lbs mark!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

> apparently he is natural


thats a big apparently


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BritBB it has been said in many of the mags that he claims he is or was natural....

as i said although i have no proof other than life experiance this guy is not natural it is a case of not being caught


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

if he's natural i will wear a dress


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

agree with britBB..

he is not natural.. he wouldn't be in the NPC if he was


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Thing is besides the possiblity that hes one of the deuded few who beleve that anything bellow 10g of test is natural.

Consider his potential to be picked up for sponsorship (ok its only going to be 5-20k US but its still better than nothing). If he is honest nobody will touch him.

He HAS to say hes natural. That way they can market whatever magic beans and get him to say thats what gave him his mass- same as everyone else.

Just in the same way your have people here saying that there gains are down to this product or that when you know dam well that the magic beans have about as much efect on there look as there choice of shampoo or toilet paper.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2008)

wogihao said:


> Thing is besides the possiblity that hes one of the deuded few who beleve that anything bellow 10g of test is natural.
> 
> * Consider his potential to be picked up for sponsorship (ok its only going to be 5-20k US but its still better than nothing). If he is honest nobody will touch him.*
> 
> ...


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Galtonator said:


> if he's natural i will wear a dress


Any excuse eh :tongue:

Brandon Curry has got a cracking physique, he's a muscletech sposnsored athlete isnt he?

Edit: Just googled it he's BSN


----------



## Scottswald (Mar 16, 2007)

wogihao said:


> Thing is besides the possiblity that hes one of the deuded few who beleve that anything bellow 10g of test is natural.
> 
> Consider his potential to be picked up for sponsorship (ok its only going to be 5-20k US but its still better than nothing). If he is honest nobody will touch him.
> 
> ...


but people's responses on here show that people do not believe that his gains are down to supplements and such, why should others believe it?


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Scottswald said:


> but people's responses on here show that people do not believe that his gains are down to supplements and such, why should others believe it?


Meh suplements main market is 14-21 year olds. You have to first convince there parents/guardians that the guy pimping the product is a good boy. otherwise they wont let there kids buy it.

The kids that buy it will beleve anything in flex/MD thats the power of marketing - there conditioned to beleve that gains can only come through suplementation - thats the focus of the entire industry and is suported by everything they read from books, magazines, dvds ect..

Weather a small % of the people that train dont beleve the BS is irelevant there looking to the bigger picture.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Great physique!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

this is an interview with him

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/asilver1.htm


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

How old is the interview as his face looks different like is a couple of years ago... He is a superb bodybuilder with a great phsyique and potential to do very well.. Natural? I doubt it.

Fivos


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

not sure how old it is but britbb said he is 25/26 so could be a few years old


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

yes he is 25 born on october 19th 1982.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Meh, I hope the **** has a bad dose of tren... I can't stand liars liek that. There are more in bodybuilding than anyhting ive seen yet. Everyones a natty and everyones a liar.


----------



## musc (Oct 11, 2006)

Absolutely cracking genetics what a physique... prob just been warned off from admitting drug use not going to keep many sponsers if he does... i want what he's eating!!!!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

He was profiled in MD a few months back. But I have niggling doubts... I just cannot 100% believe that he's natural.


----------



## chris88 (Oct 21, 2007)

Do you guys mean bodybuilders take steroids!!..but ronnie coleman said he never failed a drug test and that all he takes to get big is NO XPLODE, SYNTHA 6 and CELL MASS!!...i dont think he would lie would he..if he is then ive just wasted $500 on BSN products expecting to look like ronnie..hahaha

nah i do not believe there is natural in the npc...who remembers 'mr natural' mike ashley?


----------



## Franck (Aug 29, 2010)

One thing I am certain that he is a pioneer and off the beaten track for exercise of his routines. For example, among other, he must see her routine for the shoulder. Check here: brandon curry shoulder workout


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

He was natural........when he was 11


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

I trained with Brandon Curry when i was at Vegas 3 weeks ago, he is 27 years old. He is NOT Natural........the guy is huge!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

wow...2 year bump....


----------

